# d'allesandroi



## ehanes7612 (Oct 6, 2013)

large seedling i got from Chuck Acker


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweet!

How big is the plant?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 6, 2013)

one growth 10 inches (25 cm)..healthy looking and has several more buds


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 6, 2013)

I like the photos. It's a wonderful species, great color and I like the petal shape a lot. Yours seems to have fairly wide & full petals, which I'm guessing is a big plus for hybridization purposes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I like the photos. It's a wonderful species, great color and I like the petal shape a lot. ...


I agree. The color and shape are superb.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 6, 2013)

Just wonderful!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2013)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi!  Very nice form but no "flame".


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 6, 2013)

Does the plant have a clone name?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 6, 2013)

Didn't come with one


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 6, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae v. dalessandroi!  Very nice form but no "flame".



Just wait till you see what I am getting next week ... Poor Eric , you're gonna pissed


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 6, 2013)

I think it's interesting to see how the petals 'hang' down like that. It is beautiful.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> Just wait till you see what I am getting next week ... Poor Eric , you're gonna pissed


I told you, I'm just going to wait 6 months until you decide to grow teacup complex Paphs or something; then i'll get your whole Phrag collection! oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice. Did it come with the spike already? I thought this species was a monster of a plant.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 7, 2013)

I think that the ones that Chuck has look like the dalessandroi coming out of ecuagernera in the past few years. I have talked to a lot of people about this including Pepe. Down there they believe that this colony that is left of "dalessandroi" is not what they call the "classc dalessandroi". It seems to be intermediate or more like there is dalessandroi genes in there somewhere. I have a few just like this, even though the growths are close together and sometimes the stem can have a branch or two. It is not like the true dalessandroi I have seen and have. On true dalessandroi as someone mentioned the plant is huge compared to besseae and so is the stem. If you see a well grown one the leaves can be 4 or more inches wide and a leaf span of probably twice the size of besseae. I would compare the plant to a nicely grown kovachii but with more horozontal leaves.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I told you, I'm just going to wait 6 months until you decide to grow teacup complex Paphs or something; then i'll get your whole Phrag collection! oke:


I just got the email from Thanh; did you buy that Phrag collection!?


----------



## eteson (Oct 7, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> I think that the ones that Chuck has look like the dalessandroi coming out of ecuagernera in the past few years. I have talked to a lot of people about this including Pepe. Down there they believe that this colony that is left of "dalessandroi" is not what they call the "classc dalessandroi". It seems to be intermediate or more like there is dalessandroi genes in there somewhere. I have a few just like this, even though the growths are close together and sometimes the stem can have a branch or two. It is not like the true dalessandroi I have seen and have. On true dalessandroi as someone mentioned the plant is huge compared to besseae and so is the stem. If you see a well grown one the leaves can be 4 or more inches wide and a leaf span of probably twice the size of besseae. I would compare the plant to a nicely grown kovachii but with more horozontal leaves.



Very interesting!
True dalessandroi is quite hard to get... recently i got some plants labelled as dalessandroi that resulted to be something in between besseae and dalessandroi. The plants are quite big (leaves 2,5 inch wide) and the growths are close together but the floral stem do not always show branches.
Cheyenne, I would like to see a picture of your true dalessandroi.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I just got the email from Thanh; did you buy that Phrag collection!?



I just spoke to Thanh, nice acquisition. Let me know when you want to get rid of those orange/pink besseaes, Thanks.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 7, 2013)

checked my old emails, turns out this was sold to me as a seedling back in Feb...so maybe it will grow to be a monster


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I told you, I'm just going to wait 6 months until you decide to grow teacup complex Paphs or something; then i'll get your whole Phrag collection! oke:



yes from Thanh..okay..then i will need a 2000 dollar deposit to hold your reservation


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I just spoke to Thanh, nice acquisition. Let me know when you want to get rid of those orange/pink besseaes, Thanks.





thanks Eric ..i needed a good laugh today :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's a photo of our Phrag. d'alessandroi 'Fox Valley' CHM/AOS. This flower was sent to it's discoverer (Dr. Cal Dodson) before it's award could be confirmed, and he identified it as the true species. There are a lot of plants around that are labeled d'alessandroi that are really the natural hybrid Phrag. Jersey (besseae x d'alessandroi).


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2013)

I need to get some of these, thanks for the photos.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 7, 2013)

We selfed the CHM/AOS clone and have seedlings listed on the website......www.foxvalleyorchids.com


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 7, 2013)

It is always nice to see that dalessandroi Tom. Is it possible to show your mother plant of dalessandroi next to a regular besseae for plant comparison?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Cheyenne,

Here is a photo of our Ph. besseae 'Red Giant' and Ph. d'alessandroi 'Fox Valley' CHM/AOS clones taken this afternoon. Both are two growth plants. The besseae clone is in the foreground; it's old flowered growth has a fifteen inch leaf span and shows fairly typical rhizome separation for this strain. The Phrag. d'alessandroi clone is in the background. It's old flowered growth has a twenty-five inch leaf span. The photo also shows the close proximity of the rhizomes which is typical for d'alessandroi. The camera angle doesn't show the difference in leaf spans too well, but the measurements are accurate.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have several besseas putting out second and third growths in Which there is no visible rhizome


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 7, 2013)

This one characteristic is variable among different clones of Phrag. besseae, and it's only one of the defining characteristics of d'alessandroi. For a definitive answer, I'd suggest contacting Dr. Dodson and/or sending him one of your flowers for verification. When he did our ID for the CHM/AOS, he was at Selby Gardens in Sarasota.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am not too concerned about it. Thanks though


----------



## limuhead (Oct 12, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Here's a photo of our Phrag. d'alessandroi 'Fox Valley' CHM/AOS. This flower was sent to it's discoverer (Dr. Cal Dodson) before it's award could be confirmed, and he identified it as the true species. There are a lot of plants around that are labeled d'alessandroi that are really the natural hybrid Phrag. Jersey (besseae x d'alessandroi).



Interesting, I was under the impression that Dennis D'Alessandro discovered Phrag. dalessandroi. I have a batch that I got from Kai Quintal, who got them from Dennis. I was lucky enough to spend 3 or 4 days hanging out with Dennis and Kai, drinking beer and talking about plants with them. The ones that I saw, were I am pretty sure were the 'real McCoy' were not any larger than besseae but the leaves were thicker, wider and just seemed more rugged. You might be surprised how much difference there is when you see them side by side.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 12, 2013)

The species was named for Dennis, but described by Cal Dodson and Olaf Gruss.


----------



## limuhead (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.slipperorchids.info/phragdatasheets/besseae/index.html


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 12, 2013)

Got it......Dot's d'alessandroi (see attached - from a previous posting) is typical of what we are seeing today and very similar to our CHM/AOS clone......


----------

